# Wanted - Game Thread



## Apprentice (Sep 7, 2008)

This RP is about a ferternity of Assassins. One Rouge Assassin thought to himself that he was the best. His name is Cross he now runs a rouge organization against the Ferternity. Anyways the ferternity is a group of people born to kill, by fate. 

In Year 2008.These people have conditions or issues. They're blood cells move at extrodinary speeds. Thus causing adrenaline to rush through there body. Adrenaline that makes them move faster and react better them others. You are one of those people. Will you be apart of the ferternity or are you rouge. 

Well you dont know yet you will be living your life until someone from the oppoing organization tries to kill you. I can not tell anything further than this. I started you off, now you have to live your life.
==========================================================

Justin sat in the barber shop shaving and trimming heads for hours. H ewatched as He came through the glass door. A and out of nowhere the man pulled out an uzi and began to shoot everyone. Darius dropped behind a swirvel chair and dashed out the emergency exit. He looked back to see the man was chasing him. Every bullet cam an inch away from death. Justin busted through the back door and jumped on his cycle. He cranked it and drove off into the city. the man now trailed with a porsche shooting through the window. Justin was in shock and addrenaline rushed through his veins. He had no idea what he was in and what to do all he knew was if he didnt act quick he would die.​


----------

